# Size of jugs to use for 1 serving



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Quick question (I hope)... if you were to steam milk for a standard double latte, what size of jug would you use for steaming?

Still working on all the units etc, up until now I had always thought of measurements in ml for the espresso part but people are now talking about shot weights around 35g (whereas I use to aim for 60ml volume and top with 180ml steamed milk)...

Do you have multiple jugs of various sizes depending how many servings you making or just put less into a big one?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

You have to remember your wand will only go so far in the jug also, if you try to steam too little milk your gonna have problems reaching the milk...

Depending on the length of your wand obviously, the silvia wand doesn't do very well in my jug, i do need a smaller one i guess (jug).


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Is this commercially or at home?

I use a small one almost exclusively (not sure on ml size!). Occasionally I use a bigger one - but to be honest I'm usually making 2-3 drinks max.

What's your situation, how many drinks are you making etc etc?


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

This is just for home use so only making the odd latte for myself...

I'm getting the Musica so my wand should be quite long i think...


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

In my opinion:

I'd get a little one if I were you - dead cheap and much better for a single drink - like Froggy says delving into a big jug for a little milk is a faff. You'll have much more control and idea over what the milk is doing with a small 'un...

p.s. that looks like a lovely machine!


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Waiting to receive the machine, can't wait









Just received the Mazzer and it's sitting next to me in a box... will play with it tonight haha

So if you use a small jug, do you end up with milk all the way to top after steaming or leave a bit of room to swirl it?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Cool! Generally I fill to a little below the bottom of the spout, then add some texture leaving enough room to swirl -for some cups I add a tad more milk for some a wee bit less.

Just trying to find the receipt for my jug to figure out size (maybe 12oz?)

p.s. I am far from one of the sites experts!


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Found the receipt for the one I already got and it said 0.6l but think only 500ml when i fill to max lol


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

I think that's the next size up (or two) from mine?


----------



## Gadgetz (Jun 15, 2013)

For steaming you shouldn't ever fill the jug more than about half way it seems and has been suggested already.

I have a few sizes of jug and can echo what Froggy says about his wand (not that I've seen it







).

I mostly use my 500ml jug which would comfortably hold enough for two lattes, that's mainly because it's newer and has a temp tag, I'd probably use this for a cappuccino too if the need arose.

I could just as easily use the smaller jug that is about 350ml (full) for one latte/flat.

I'm happy to be re-educated if I'm getting something wrong with my limited knowledge and hope this helps a little Steve.


----------



## michaelg (Jul 25, 2013)

I mainly use a 350ml Motta Europa (cheapest from Cream Supplies) for single drinks. When done steaming it's usually filled to just below the top. I used to use a 500 ml Motta Europa which also worked fine. Definitely waste less milk with the smaller one as always had some left with the bigger one.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

i use a 12oz rattleware. Perfect size for a single flat white or latte. Not enough to get two drinks out of though. But I'd rather just do a fresh batch of milk anyway.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Yup I usually fill about half way but usually end up pretty much to the brim when I'm done steaming... think probably due to my old bean to cup machine not very good steamer and the steam it generates not completely dry so getting more volume from water... i think...


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Steven, there's a jug in with the Mazzer, it isn't a named jug but was perfect for steaming 1 or 2 6oz drinks.

Once you get used to steaming the milk then look for a Motta or equivalent jug for latte art


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Awesome mate!









Anyone seen this?

http://www.milktoperfection.co.uk/


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Yeah been posted a few times, I personally think it takes the fun away from steaming.


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

I might just stick a round rod into my milk jug see if it makes any difference lol...

Who knows, i might end up with awesome foam milk from my old machine haha


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm sure the Musika has plenty steam power. I found when using my old Classic, something like that would've helped but the better machines have loads of power that you'll find you start to get the position right most times


----------



## stevenh (May 15, 2014)

Actually a little worried too much power not enough time for me to find the sweet spot...


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

michaelg said:


> I mainly use a 350ml Motta Europa (cheapest from Cream Supplies) for single drinks. When done steaming it's usually filled to just below the top. I used to use a 500 ml Motta Europa which also worked fine. Definitely waste less milk with the smaller one as always had some left with the bigger one.


I have to agree with michael, the 350ml jug is perfect for single drinks and 500ml for doubles. If you have to underfill a larger jug it can make steaming more difficult as there is insufficient depth of milk for steam to aerate without great disturbance/ bubbling as the steam hits the bottom of the jug. Also another vote for Motta Europa /Cream Supplies


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

I use a 12oz for one drink seems to work ok. Was considering upgrading to a toroid jug, but seems like you guys all agree a motta is the way forward?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hi practicing your steaming technique will make a bigger differences to the milk that a toroidal jug. I am not saying they are not worth buying just they will not help if you are using poor technique to steam ..

Are you making 5-6 size drink a. How much milk are you putting in your current jug ?


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

frandavi99 said:


> I use a 12oz for one drink seems to work ok. Was considering upgrading to a toroid jug, but seems like you guys all agree a motta is the way forward?


Hi frandavi. I have both the 12oz and 20oz Espro toroid pitchers. I was using them both: 12oz for singles and 20oz for doubles but found the moderate steaming capacity of my Isomac Tea a bit slow with the 20oz so now use the 12oz all the time, which makes sense because I pull double shots intended for one drink. With regard to creating microfoam, from the start I've found it does the microfoam job well unless I do something daft like let the tip of the steam wand rise too far.


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

centaursailing said:


> Hi frandavi. I have both the 12oz and 20oz Espro toroid pitchers. I was using them both: 12oz for singles and 20oz for doubles but found the moderate steaming capacity of my Isomac Tea a bit slow with the 20oz so now use the 12oz all the time, which makes sense because I pull double shots intended for one drink. With regard to creating microfoam, from the start I've found it does the microfoam job well unless I do something daft like let the tip of the steam wand rise too far.


Have you tried to remove the plastic tube in the wand, if you have the non burn wand, it made a massive difference when I removed mine in the Verona.


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

I think its only the Tea 3 that has the non burn wand, certainly my Tea 1 doesn't.

I think it also depends on the tip as the original Tea 1 tips (straight sided with a small bevel) work better for cappuccino milk but the newer tips (more conical shaped) are better for micro foam. Some people say blocking one of the holes in the tip with a cocktail stick helps but I've not tried it myself.

My machine has the original tip but I find I can get acceptable micro foam if I use a small jug 12oz jug, which is just enough for a single drink... although I often find I overshoot and end up with milk/foam running down the sides of the jug.


----------



## centaursailing (Feb 27, 2012)

Jason1wood said:


> Have you tried to remove the plastic tube in the wand, if you have the non burn wand, it made a massive difference when I removed mine in the Verona.


I don't think there is one. I routinely remove the tip for cleaning when backflushing etc and haven't seen any evidence of a tube inside the wand. The Isomac Tea is reported to be 'moderate' in steaming power by a number of reviews I saw before purchasing it. The power is more than sufficient when using the 12oz pitcher and I like the consistent microfoam it produces.


----------



## motd2k (Jul 2, 2013)

I just use 350ml around 2/3rds full


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

That's about the same as me. I filly 350ml jug to just below the bottom of the spout then steam. If I get it right then the milk expand to fill the jug right to the very top. If I get it wrong and get to much air in the milk then it overflows. Its usually when I come to swirl the milk that I end up slopping it all over the sides. I think l could really do with a something like a 400 to 450ml jug


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Definitely a case where smaller jugs are better !!


----------



## marcuswar (Aug 19, 2013)

Ha ha... predictable...but funny Charlie


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

I didn't realise the spout on a jug was so important for pouring


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Oh dear this has gone downhill rapidly hasn't it......


----------



## frandavi99 (Jun 8, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hi practicing your steaming technique will make a bigger differences to the milk that a toroidal jug. I am not saying they are not worth buying just they will not help if you are using poor technique to steam ..
> 
> Are you making 5-6 size drink a. How much milk are you putting in your current jug ?


Thanks, my technique is awful as I drink mine black and only make the occasional 6oz with milk for the wife. I'll just start making her more coffees so that I can practise.


----------

